# Solved: Linksys WRT54G router WLAN light off - no internet access via router AT ALL.



## isk (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

Short story even shorter, there was a semi-power outage this morning (lights were very dim but power wasn't totally off), and when the power came back on my router stopped working. Here's what I know:

-The WLAN LED is no longer lit so there's no wireless. That orange CiscoSystems button is no longer glowing orange either if that means much.

-For some odd reason a wired connection through any of the ethernet ports on the router no longer works either, though the LED's still light up when connected, along with the internet LED.

-The modem works fine, I'm connected to the internet directly from the modem right now.

-I've tried to reset the router, but it doesn't seem to do anything.

-I've tried to access the router config settings, and the page doesn't load.

-I've tried to look up the routers ip address through the command prompt but when I enter the command "_ipconfig_" when I'm wired through the router I always get the response something along the lines of "_media disconnected_". When I try the command when connected directly to the modem the default gateway ip address comes up as '68.43.36.1'. This doesn't work either.

I've been searching the web for solutions for hours and I can't find one. This is actually the first time I've ever had to post a thread asking for help and I've experienced a slew of computer problems over the years, lol.

It may very well be that the router is fried, but I'm just trying to exhaust my options.

I'll appreciate it to no end if someone can help me solve this problem in a way that doesn't require me to buy a new one, lol.

Thanks


----------



## computer guru (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey I'm not an expert on routers but it does sound like its been ruined. Maybe there was a power surge?. If you go out to buy another router though read reviews online before purchasing one. I purchesed a wirless "N" router by linksys once and it wasnt a true wireless n router and was a waste of money. i am currently using a netgear router that i am verry happy with. hope u get ur problem fixed without buying a new one.


----------



## isk (Nov 4, 2010)

^ I sure hope not, and I'll keep what you said in mind if it comes to that. Thanks.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what version is this 
with the power on and when you reset and hold the reset button in - what happens 

i have seen on other makes / models - unplug the router - hold the reset button in and then plug in again, not in any of the manuals for this model - BUT you dont have much to lose - hence the suggestion


----------



## isk (Nov 4, 2010)

^ Its a wrt54g V8

When I hold the reset button on with the power on, it doesn't seem to respond, nothing happens at all.

I just tried your suggestion with plugging in the router while the reset button is held. It seems to at least respond to that. The power LED started blinking for a while when I plugged it back in, but as I am typing this, I now see that the Power LED is off altogether, but through this process the Ethernet and internet LEDs have been doing their typical flickering and still are.


EDIT:
I just took out the internet and ethernet cords so I could access the web to reply, btw, so now there are no lights on at all, but it is still plugged in. Just letting you know in case that is important or not


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried a reset with nothing connected - sounds like a new router is on the cards


----------



## isk (Nov 4, 2010)

^ I just tried resetting while powered on and holding reset and then plugging in the power cord with nothing else attached, but still the same result in both cases.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would now say its time to look for a good deal on a replacement


----------



## isk (Nov 4, 2010)

^ Awww crap, but hey, at least I now know not to waste anymore time on it. 

Thanks a lot for your assistance, etaf.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

If you're satisfied with this answer, mark this thread as "Solved." You can find this button in the top left corner of the thread. A preview is located below.


----------



## isk (Nov 4, 2010)

alright, will do.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it suppose it might be worth a call into linksys, although my experience of their support line in UK was pretty poor and took a while before they answered the phone - but i cant see anything else

not sure which country you are in
http://www.linksysbycisco.com/UK/en/countryselection


----------



## isk (Nov 4, 2010)

^Right, I live in the US, so I'm not sure how well it'll work, but it's definitely worth a try. Thanks for reminding me, I was already browsing amazon.com, lol.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on the US site http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/linksys support section I notice there is a the live chat option, I have had a lot of success with live chat in the UK with tech companies - I would give that a go


----------

